# where to live near wiri, Auckland?



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

We originally planned to move out to NZ next year, but it is likely my husband is about to be made redundant for the 3rd time in 3 years so we're probably going to need to speed things up a little! He is considering going for a job in wiri which sounds perfect for him, but we had thought we wouldn't want to be in Auckland and hadn't really looked much at where we would live. Any ideas on a nice, family friendly area near wiri, with good schools and things like beach, parks etc easily accessible and a hospital / maternity unit where I could find work as a midwife? We would be willing to commute 30 minutes or so, more if we really had to, but not sure that would be necessary. Look forward to hearing suggestions.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

shammy said:


> We originally planned to move out to NZ next year, but it is likely my husband is about to be made redundant for the 3rd time in 3 years so we're probably going to need to speed things up a little! He is considering going for a job in wiri which sounds perfect for him, but we had thought we wouldn't want to be in Auckland and hadn't really looked much at where we would live. Any ideas on a nice, family friendly area near wiri, with good schools and things like beach, parks etc easily accessible and a hospital / maternity unit where I could find work as a midwife? We would be willing to commute 30 minutes or so, more if we really had to, but not sure that would be necessary. Look forward to hearing suggestions.


Wiri, is a business park / retail area, we often go shopping around there. Initially I would aim for a rental around Flat Bush area until you get settled, that will keep you within 30 mins. commuting. 

South Auckland / Manukau has its good and not so good areas and you need to explore.

Have you visited NZ, a short reccy holiday is well worth it?

Middlemore Hospital is a modern hospital, I spent a week there, and its OK (I used to work for the NHS and private hospitals)

http://www.countiesmanukau.health.n...Specialist/Services/Middlemore/middlemore.htm


----------

